# LAHR Map Nazi WWII Era ((Achtung!! Large Photos!!))



## TN2IC (13 Jan 2009)

====================================================================================================================================
Achtung!! Large Photos!! Achtung!! Large Photos!! Achtung!! Large Photos!! Achtung!! Large Photos!! Achtung!! Large Photos!! Achtung!! Large Photos!! Achtung!! Large Photos!! 
====================================================================================================================================


Hey folks, I came across this map today at home. And I figure that it would be pretty neat to get some photos to show everyone here. It's a map of Lahr (and area), and it was printed in 1939. I guess that may be.. just may be it was used in the invasion of France. It is a pretty amazing map. Compare from then to now. And that it's Lahr.. wow. Anyways ladies and gentlemen..  and those whom are not so sure..(Tess). I present you ..my map of Lahr Germany, 1939! Enjoy.


----------



## TCBF (13 Jan 2009)

- Could I trouble you for a more detailed photo of the town of Kurzell?

 ;D


----------



## leroi (13 Jan 2009)

Wow. Quite the historical document. I'm sure many libraries and historians would love to get their hands on that.


----------



## karl28 (13 Jan 2009)

Wow amazing find I hope that you hang on to it .


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Wow amazing find I hope that you hang on to it .



Whats even more amazing is that after all this time, the xmas table cloth still seems to be on


----------



## karl28 (13 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator  

     Now that's paying attention to detail man .   ;D


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2009)

Tom, great find!!!
What do you plan to do with it???
Danke


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

The burn marks on the map are unfortunate but, how much to seperate you from this find ?


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jan 2009)

Ah I couldn't depart from this map. I pick it up a while back. I"m a huge fan of the Deutsch Gothic font. That is what got my attention.. that and the whole Lahr deal. Did you spend anytime there?

As for the X-Mas table deal.. it's a WINTER THEME.. not X-Mas. I rest my case.  ;D


Kurzell...
















Good night now...


----------



## TCBF (14 Jan 2009)

- Found my house! Thanks!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Jan 2009)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> . . . Kurzell...



Schuttern . . . and from the symbols on the map my place was pre-war . . . but that's no surprise to me.  

Interesting that the airfield location was previously an artillery training area.  I wonder if the neighbours complained as much about that activity as they did about the flying.  Is there any detail in the Kaserne location that indicates that it was used as such by previous occupants.


----------



## TCBF (15 Jan 2009)

- Kaserne was 84 Inf Bde of the 29 Div (Freiburg): 

"84. Infanterie-Brigade in Lahr 
8. Badisches Infanterie-Regiment Nr. 169 in Lahr und III. Bataillon Villingen 
9. Badisches Infanterie-Regiment Nr. 170 in Offenburg und III. Bataillon Donaueschingen "

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/29._Division_(Deutsches_Kaiserreich)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Jan 2009)

This may explain the artillery training area (however these units were stationed there at the beginning of the first world war)

http://ka.stadtwiki.net/XIV._Armeekorps
Artillerie   -  29. Feldartilleriebrigade (Freiburg) 
Feld-Artillerie-Regiment 'Großherzog' (1. Badisches) Nr. 14, Karlsruhe (Gottesaue) 
2. Badisches Feld-Artillerie-Regiment Nr. 30, Rastatt 
3. Badisches Feld-Artillerie-Regiment Nr. 50, Karlsruhe (Gottesaue) 
*4. Badisches Feld-Artillerie-Regiment Nr. 66, Lahr und Neubreisach* 
5. Badisches Feld-Artillerie-Regiment Nr. 76, Freiburg 
Badisches Fußartillerie-Regiment Nr. 14, Straßburg


----------

